# high temp



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

ok i have 2 tanks right now ones a 29 gallon fresh and the other is a 27 gallon fresh and i live in central oregons high desert and it got up to 91 degress F yesterday and my tanks are normally 75-76 for the 29 gallon and 78 for the 27 gallon and they were about to break 80 last night but then it cooled down and so did the tanks soo to get cold air in we put a fan in the window overnight and i woke up with a 72 temp and a 73.7 temp
is there any way i can keep these tanks cold but not to cold and warm but not to warm 

29 gallon is tropical semi aggressive
27 gallon is tropical community


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Read one of the threads available in 'Freshwater Informations' sticky thread regarding the temperatures. It should help you find ways to cool down the tank.

As for preventing the temp from lowering further, a heater will be suggested in this case. It will turn on automatically the moment the temp reduces from the given temp marked in its thermostat.


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

*DIY Chiller*

http://www.reefs.org/library/diy/diy11.html

I'll Definitely be making one of these :wink:


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I also am having a temperature problem. My AC broke so my tanks have shot up to 82F. My fish should be able to handle it for a couple of days until we get a new AC unit.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Correction: The temperature is now at 30C. Not good for my sexy fishies.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

ideal range for most tropical is 78-82F...doesnt seem like any of you are going above that. Fish will withstand higher temperatures but be careful because ammonia, nitrite and nitrate are actually more toxic at higher temperatures. So make sure the water quality is good if it is getting hot. As far as getting too cold, just get a heater with a built in thermostat. SOme of the cheapo heaters do not have the thermostat, so you have to constantly make adjustments. Get a good one that you can set the temperature on. They will turn on if it gets too cold and turn off if it gets too hot. As far as super hot days, just try to keep that area of the house as cool as possible via fans.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: DIY Chiller*



GW said:


> http://www.reefs.org/library/diy/diy11.html
> 
> I'll Definitely be making one of these :wink:


WOW that is SO COOL! no pun intended.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

An automatic heater will definitely do the job to keep the temp more constant. I have an air conditioned house so we don't have temperature issues, but; 82 really isn't really scary high for tropical fish. In the wild fish would live in normally warm water with some temperature fluctuations depending on weather, season, and time of day. I think the key is to make sure it happens naturally, which means gradually and only by a few degrees. If your house tends to be warm, I would set the heater at a warmer temp like 78 to begin with and keep a close eye on it the first few days to make sure it's regulating properly- so make sure you have a thermometer for the tank (I use a outside stick-on one).


----------

